# what is the age limit for somebody to donate eggs please



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Just curious as my sister has offered if it came to it although she is 45!  She had her last child at 40 - althoug my mum did have me when she was 48!


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Jaxwee

It varies from clinic to clinic but at mine it is 36 - and I think that's about the limit elsewhere too. What a lovely offer from your sister - she must care a lot about you and really wants you to succeed in your quest to have a family. If she can't donate to you I'm sure the offer and the love she has for you means a lot to you both.

Good Luck to you

Ginger xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

At the most of the London clinics I looked into it was 35, and for entering on egg share schemes.
So great that you have the support of your sister.
L xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

As said earlier, the limit is usually 35-36 for altruistic egg donors and egg sharing. However, this age limit doesn't usually apply if you are bringing a known donor i.e. your sister. Given that your sister is now 45, it would be very dependent on her egg quality, which the clinic can determine from tests. 
Good luck!


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

hey jax

it's lovely of your sister to offer but as she is 15yrs older her egg quality is bound to be poorer. I'm 42 and have a large egg reserve but I doubt if they are all good quality! Dox will prefer to use your eggs coz you are younger.

Has your partner had his tests?
Love peaches xxxxx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I am currently waiting for my chromosome blood tests to come back before embarking on another round of IVF/ICSI.  On our first go at IVF 6 out of 8 eggs fertilised abnormally which we were told is very unusual.  I am just thinking ahead really in case there is something wrong with my eggs.  I am hoping things will be ok but part of me thinks it can't be ok otherwise this wouldn't have happened?  Does this make sense?!


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

hi jax,
yep it makes sense but your 2 grade 2 embies are still quite acceptable I hear you re: chromosome worries & if if you get bad news sis'ss offer will cushion that blow. Your consultant will advise you but I imagine that there are some good eggs nestling alongside your sis's older, more fragile eggs

Fingers crossed for you 
Love peaches xxxxxx


----------

